# Chosen Bodyguard or more Knights?



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I play WoC and I'm wondering what I should get next: a bodyguard of Chosen for my Lord or another box of knights.

I like both options, and I've already got 5 knights, but is a 10+ Chosen bodyguard unit worth it?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Isn't this more tactics than general?

Depends how many chosen you want. A unit of 10 is just a waste of points, and more than 15 or so is dangerously expensive. 

I would honestly say, neither, more chaos warriors is always the better option.

But since your set on one or the other, im going to say go with chaos knights.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I almost think if you're going to run knights, they might as well be 10-strong. 

That being said, your Lord doesn't need to be with Chosen. A unit of Chosen can take care of itself without a character leading it. In fact, a Chosen unit champion is perfectly capable of going one-on-one with most enemy hero choices. Your Lord should be leading a unit of Warriors, which should be at least 19-strong (for a 5x4 block... and that's a minimum.) 

I like both Chosen and Knights, but I tend to stay away from them in less than 2250 points. I've found there's not a lot Chosen can do that a regular unit of Warriors can't, and Knights are ultimately just a fast unit of Warriors... so I rarely find them useful in a capacity that a regular unit of Warriors aren't. Knights are great for war machine hunting because of their speed, but honestly, you can do the same thing with Marauder Horsemen or even Warhounds for a fraction of the cost. The real value in Knights is their psychological effect on your opponent, since Chaos Knights have a reputation among players (particularly older players who have been playing Warhammer for several editions) as being totally drunk on violence.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The fluff voice in my head says that a Lord needs a bodyguard of trusted companions; however the playing experience voice reminds me that Knights lose their punch very quickly if there are only five of them so Knights are a strategically better.

Something else to consider is that Chaos Lords are hard enough that they do not need a bodyguard in the same way that the Lords if other armies do.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd go for the psychological battle and placing down a unit of 10 Chaos Knights would deffinately do that

Go for the Knights


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think I'll go with the knights for now, but once I get to a higher point army (2500-3000) I'll get me some chosens :3


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I wouldn't go with the Knights. You only get one supporting attack, and horses cannot support. Fear has little effect as you already have the second highest unmodified Weapon Skill on none characters in the game, and Ld+Reroll Bubbles from characters render if ineffectual against Characters/Swordmasters.

Knights can no longer break units on the charge - unable to break Steadfast or Disrupt if kept at a reasonable points value (and still unable to break Steadfast at 10 strong, no matter how many attacks you have), you're paying 200+pts for +5 Attacks. Sure, they're more survivable. But survivable to do what?

Get more warriors. Not chosen - expensive models and expensive points wise. Just get more more more Halberd+Shield Armed warriors.


----------



## jennylarp (Oct 20, 2011)

So far i dont know what kind of character is best to keep, and i would like to ask you guys whats best character to have? any suggestion is highly appreciated.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

best to create your own thread.

Also - when you say "character" and "keep" - a) which army, b) which characters, and c) - keep?


----------

